# Good Vampire Books?



## aliceedelweiss (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, I've been reading the Vampire chronicles for a while now (I'm on the 4th one, so I guess not that far into it ^^') and I was just wondering does anyone know of another author who writes vampires like Rice? I've read the first book in the Anita Blake series, and that was alright but I'm not one for all the sex in the books(My friend has read all of them x-x) so I was just wondering, any other good vampire books out there I should take a look at?
Alice


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Feb 11, 2006)

bump...


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 11, 2006)

I haven't read any of Anne Rice's works but some vampire books I like are Fevre Dream by George R.R. Martin and Lost Souls by Poppy Z. Brite.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 12, 2006)

I love the vampire novels by Shannon Drake.


Nickie


----------



## fastkilr (Feb 14, 2006)

Have you read any other books Rice wrote, other than the Vampire Chronicles? You should definitly continue that series.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm continuing vampire chronicles for sure, and I haven't read any others yet. But when I’m done with the vampire chronicles I might read the Mayfair (sp?) witches or Christ: out of Egypt, isn’t that what its called? 
alice


----------



## Small-town_Wright (Mar 1, 2006)

I haven't read any other's,but i'm on the third in that series, Queen of the Damned.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Mar 1, 2006)

There aren't many writers who characterise their vampires as the 'heros' of the story, the way Rice does. There are plenty of other vampire stories out there, but they are generally about vampire hunters, I suppose.

Brian Lumley's Necroscope books are another interesting take on vampires, but as to whether they are good or not, that's a whole other question.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Mar 1, 2006)

> haven't read any other's,but i'm on the third in that series, Queen of the Damned.


 
I really suggest starting from the begining ^^' it would be all too confusing. I tried reading the vampire armand( fifth one) after reading interview, and it made no sense. Of course, my friend completely skipped queen of the damned, and continued to body thief. so I dunno. just a suggestion. and thanks talia, I'll have to look Lumley's books up...
Alice


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 6, 2006)

After you have read Anne Rice, I don't think any other vampire novels will give them justice. Trust me, you cannot re-enter a genre like that when you have read books that have been crafted so brilliantly.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Mar 7, 2006)

I suppose thats true, road runner, she certainly defies the norm.
Alice


----------



## williemeikle (Dec 6, 2006)

Can I be permitted a plug? If you like the historical bits of Anne Rice, you'll like this.... 

The Watchers Series is my retelling of the 1745 Jacobite Rebellion in Britain. Bonnie Prince Charlie, and all his highland army, are Vampires and are heading south to claim the British throne. The "Watchers" of the title are the guards of the old Roman wall built by Hadrian, now reinforced to keep the vamps out. It is constantly patrolled by officers of the Watch, two of whom become the main protagonists of the series. 

I got the idea on a walk along what is left of the wall, and by the time I'd had finished my walk and had a few beers the first part of the trilogy was fully formed in my head. Think "ZULU" or "Last of the Mohicans" with vamps and you'll get a feel of what it's all about. 


Book 1: The Coming of the King
Book 2: The Battle for the Throne
Book 3: Culloden!

Get them from
Black Death Books
AMAZON.COM
AMAZON.CO.UK

There's "taster" excerpts to read at the Black Death Books pages

http://www.khpindustries.com/watchers1.html
http://www.khpindustries.com/watchers2.html
http://www.khpindustries.com/watchers3.html

and reviews posted on my home page at http://www.willie.meikle.btinternet.co.uk

My next book, Eldren: The Book of the Dark, is also a vampire novel set in West-Coast Scotland, and is coming soon from Black Death Books.


----------



## Stewart (Dec 6, 2006)

aliceedelweiss said:
			
		

> I tried reading the vampire armand( fifth one) after reading interview, and it made no sense.


 
There's a slight bit of errata here in that _The Vampire Armand_ is not one of the main Vampire Chronicles, ergo it's not the fifth. The fifth novel and conclusion of the original series was _Memnoch, The Devil_ and was, in my opinion, the best of the series. _Interview With The Vampire_ and _The Vampire Lestat_ were also okay, but _The Queen Of The Damned_ and _The Tale Of The Body Thief_ were pure garbage.

I've dipped in and out of the later ones but never been captivated, whether it be _The Vampire Armand, Pandora, Blackwood Farm, Merrick, Blood And Gold_, and the completely standalone _Vittorio The Vampire_. They pretty much were rubbish because she peaked with _Memnoch The Devil_. But let's face it, she just tends to ramble with over elaborate histories than any exciting characters the older she gets.

_The Tale Of The Body Thief_, in the context of the Chronicles_, _is pretty much standalone.


----------



## red lantern (Dec 9, 2006)

if you want a sort of mordern vampire story (set in WW1/WW2) try the Bloody Baron by Jack Yeovil or Silver Nails also by him.


----------



## red lantern (Dec 9, 2006)

if you want a sort of modern vampire story (set in WW1/WW2) try the Bloody Baron by Jack Yeovil or Silver Nails also by him. Not very classical vampire at all, sort of vampires are people too style


----------



## AdrienneW (Dec 9, 2006)

Laurell K Hamilton's Anita Blake novels were pretty good until it became one big orgy.  You'd be safe with 1-6 I think.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 13, 2006)

If you want a modern example, with a bit of a twist on the genre, try Dave Wellington's "13 Bullets." it's available free online, but is going into print soon, so I'd advise checking it out fast before he pulls it.

http://www.brokentype.com/thirteenbullets/archives.html


----------



## nightwrite (Dec 13, 2006)

Come on guys surely you can't have forgetten _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker. Although if your looking for anything like Anne rice is not the same. But it is a fantastic vampire book. The language is a little hard to understand at first but you get used to it. And its a stand alone classic.so hey read it even if your not intreseted in vampires! You could also try 'Salem's Lot by Stephen King but I found it to be a slight cheesy rip-off of Bram Stoker. Its up to you of course. If you want the more modern one go for King. But Stoker's is much better.


----------



## Winged Sandals (Dec 13, 2006)

Try Sunshine by Robyn Mckinley.  She's an amazing author.


----------



## Cold Twilight (Dec 13, 2006)

The Silver Kiss -- Annette Curtis Klause

Umm...I know one or two more...but the titles and authoress escapes me....I'll be back if I remember.


----------



## Cold Twilight (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry...comp acting up...o_0 three posts!


----------



## Cold Twilight (Dec 13, 2006)

See above.


----------



## JK_Wannabe (Dec 17, 2006)

*As you will soon see, I've been interested in vampires for a very long time.  Here are some books worth reading:*

*Middle Readers:*
_Bunnicula_:_ A Rabbit-Tale of Mystery_ by Deborah and James Howe
_The Fabulous Fantoras_:_ Book One, the Family Files_ by Adele Geras

*Teen/Young Adult:*
_Buffy_/_Angel_ books (These are based on the TV series, of course. I just happen to like the Buffyverse interpretation of vampires.)

*Adult:*_
Fat White Vampire_ books by Andrew Jay Fox
_Vamped: a Novel_ by David Sosnowski


----------



## HelenSpringer (Dec 27, 2006)

Lost Souls by Poppy Z. Brite is a very good book, and her vampires are a little diffrent from the norm.


----------



## JollyJester (Jan 3, 2007)

*Raven Dane's Blood Tears !*

You've all missed the latest and the best! Try Raven Dane's Blood Tears, the first in the Legacy of the Dark KInd Series. She's a new author, with book two in the series out soon I believe.

HER vamps are gorgeous. Azrar warrior prince of Isolann, Jazriel the sha'ref to the nobles (a vampire whore) the story is set around world war two, Azrar is fighting to keep his country safe from outsiders, the vamps help a secret "spook" squad of gifted humans (i.e. telepaths, mind readers etc) I tell you it is a fantastic read!

Anne Rice ... in my opinion, her later books aren't a patch on Raven Dane!

go to http://www.legacy-of-the-dark-kind.blogspot.com for more info


----------



## Sanguinary (Jan 4, 2007)

The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova. It´s a bit different but I loved it!


----------



## mashowasho (Jan 6, 2007)

nightwrite said:
			
		

> You could also try 'Salem's Lot by Stephen King but I found it to be a slight cheesy rip-off of Bram Stoker.


 
I really tried with that book, but I found the pace to be incredibly slow, with endless description of the townspeople and hardly any vampire action until the end... ish.


----------



## wowzer77 (Jan 11, 2007)

well I haven't read it yet, but I've got this Christopher Golden book on my shelf that I just bought called "Of Saints and Shadows" and it looks pretty promising.


----------



## Arachn1d (Jan 11, 2007)

"The Vampire Diaries" by Michael Romkey, great book.


----------



## Dark Empress Zerai (Jan 22, 2007)

You all have not mentioned Stephanie Meyer-_Twilight_ and _New Moon_. _Eclipse_ is coming out this fall, and it is a great read!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike C (Jan 22, 2007)

nightwrite said:
			
		

> Come on guys surely you can't have forgetten _Dracula_ by Bram Stoker.



Stoker wrote the definitive vampire novel. All others are imitations. Ann Rice didn't define a genre, she just churned out a bunch of so-so books.


----------



## vampire_enchantress (Feb 3, 2007)

I would recommend Look For Me by Moonlight, Twilight, & the Cirque de Freak series ifm you like vampires.


----------



## mashowasho (Feb 3, 2007)

vampire_enchantress said:
			
		

> Cirque de Freak series


 
ha! I read all of them.
I didn't like the ending.


----------

